# [SOLVED] BF2 problem



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys.


I recently stuck in another 1GB of RAM, that was a different brand to the Geil RAM that i have in just now. It gave me quite a lot of problems (BSOD etc) so i removed it.

Im now back to 2GB.

Problem is BF2 wouldnt work, so i removed that and Special Forces, ive re-installed bf2 and it opens, but when i go to update the Game the Patch Fails and the game just wont open.


Ive tryed downloading the patch again and again, aswell as re-installing the game.


Thanks .


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

:sigh: I cant even install Special forces..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

when you uninstalled that game did you delete any file that may have been left behind?you may also have to run regedit to clean up registry entries for it.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

I Deleted the EA folder from The Hard drive, i Also Scanned for all BF2 files and removed them from the Prefetch.


Ill run Regsupreme to remove any registery errors and see how it goes then.

Thanks for the reply. :wave:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

just be sure to post back to let us know how it goes.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Sure will.

:grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

still no joy... Patching failed when trying to install BF2:SF.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

I done a system restore to when the game worked, but im getting this error:


mods/bf2/shaders/staticmesh.fx not found!!! _DO_check your working directory, _AND_ sync your shaders folder before calling upon your local programmer/GP. (really!)



Starting to annoy me now. :laugh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

id search the game disk for that "mods/bf2/shaders/staticmesh.fx" see if you can manually put that file in th proper place.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Explored the disk and cant find anything. My Mate has BF2 ill see if he can upload the file for me.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Is this installation a bundle pack, BF2 and Special forces. If its a separate installation BF2 requires the latest update before you install Special forces.

(mods/bf2/shaders/staticmesh.fx not found!!! _DO_check your working directory, _AND_ sync your shaders folder before calling upon your local programmer/GP. (really!))

This means of cause that there are files missing, usually patching the game again fixes the problem...

Also the installtion files that are stored on the HDD may be corrupt. Installing again will not override those files, You will have to delete them manually.
Goto C:\Program Files\ InstallShield Installation Information and delte all folders in there.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Ive totally 100% removed everything to do with BF2 / BF:SF.

Ive ran CCleaner and Regsupreme and removed all errors ( a few were with BF2 ).

Its the bundle pack - Im going to install BF2, Then BF:Special Forces, then run the 1.41 update.


Wish me luck lol


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Guess what...



Patching failed when trying to install Special Forces. :upset:


Only option left is to try my mates disk.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

hawman thats why i suggested regedit instead of a cleaner.a cleaner will remove entires that seem to be bad,but may not remove all entries for that game.id manually search the registry for battlefield 2,the ea games <be carefull here unless this is the only ea games,game you have.just double check any entry you remove be sure it is for the game.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Ive went into Regedit and removed all BF2 / SF registery enteries. Still no luck.


Ive Restored back to when i first installed XP ( dont ask why lol ), Ive installed BF2, now im doing a Disk Defrag, and then ill try and install the 1.4patch.



Im not fussed about installing Special forces because i never play it.


:wave:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Still no luck.. Same problem


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

Problem solved :


Uninstall BF2 - Remove all registry / files etc.


Install BF2, Then restart and go into safe mode then install the patch. The patch should install fine. Reboot and It should be fixed.


Thanks for the help guys :wave:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: BF2 problem*

glad ya got it fixed.:grin:


----------



## maverick7474 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a quick question, i can install the patch for Special Forces, but that Shaders/StaticMesh.fx not found!!! _DO_ check your working directory, _AND_ sync your shaders folder before calling upon your local rendering programmer/GP. (really!)" 
keeps popping up every time i try and run BF2... and i've tried everything on the forums


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

maverick7474 said:


> I have a quick question, i can install the patch for Special Forces, but that Shaders/StaticMesh.fx not found!!! _DO_ check your working directory, _AND_ sync your shaders folder before calling upon your local rendering programmer/GP. (really!)"
> keeps popping up every time i try and run BF2... and i've tried everything on the forums


Have you tried going into the control panel, and doing a repair? I have not had this error, myself, but I CAN tell you that the file is either corrupt or missing.

You can also copy it straight from the CD. You'll have to find it in, I think, a .CAB file most likely. Once you locate it, probably called StaticMesh.f_, in the .CAB file, copy it to the correct folder, then reanme it to StaticMesh.fx.

Let us know.... :wink:


----------

